# Help! Baby bearded dragon: swollen neck



## Beardyloverxo (Dec 16, 2015)

I need help. My baby bearded dragon has a swollen neck. I just noticed this. Ive also noticed he hasnt ate any fresh vegtables or drank any water ive provided for them. Ive contated multiple herp vets, who told me to take him on asap, but have not found a place with any openings for 2-3 days. I got them from a reptile show a few days ago, an also have 2 adults, which i have not seen this before with any of my beardies. I was looking ALL OVER online for any advice that could help before i am able to get him into a vet.


----------



## Hoggie96 (Aug 16, 2015)

hi, if you could post pictures it would help. also when you say neck do you mean the actual neck or the beard?


----------



## Beardyloverxo (Dec 16, 2015)

Where can i send or post pictures to?


----------



## Beardyloverxo (Dec 16, 2015)

Its his neck though. Not his beard.


----------



## Hoggie96 (Aug 16, 2015)

put them in an album on your profile, and it sounds like it could be an infection of some sort. by the sounds of it I would take him to the vets like you're already arranging to do, and in the mean time keep a close eye on him and see if you can get any fluid into him, maybe giving him a bath which usually encourages them to drink.


----------



## Beardyloverxo (Dec 16, 2015)

Reptile Forums - Beardyloverxo's Album: My poor baby beardy.


----------

